
Ask HN: Bandit Algorithm and Postgresql - tmaly
I have been thinking about using bandit algorithms to optimize headlines, sub-headlines, and colors on a set of pages.<p>I have wanted to track the score for each aspect in a Postgresql database, but I am still trying to work out a set of tables to represent this.<p>Has anyone done something like this and what type of table structure has you used?
======
hamaka
zaki_moha_110@hotmail.com

